# Mini Review of the Delphi XM Repeater



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Some quick background. My office is in the middle of a concrete block office building (two block walls between me and a window). I use a XM PCR on my computer and had run a commercial XM antenna in the drop roof to the side of the building. I was not able to pick up a satellite signal but was able to pull in a distant repeater signal (with frequent, short dropouts) 75% of the time.

I ordered the Delphi XM Repeater from Ryan at XMFan Tuesday night. He shipped Wednesday morning and was delivered to me today (Friday). Great service. Thanks Ryan!

The repeater comes nicely packed. Included is a repeater transmitter (looks like a wi-fi router), power supply for the transmitter, a repeater antenna (about the size of a pack of cigarettes), mounting screws for the transmitter (I didn't use), and owners manuals. You have to use your own XM antenna.

I connected the PCR antenna to the transmitter, hooked up the power cord and placed the transmitter & antenna in a friend's window.

I connected the repeater antenna to the antenna-in on the PCR and voila, I have a steady signal on my PCR. On the signal strength screen I am at almost 100% on satellite and bouncing on terrestrial.

Bottom line: The Delphi XM Repeater is very easy to set up and while expensive ($169), well worth the money for a XM junkie like me.

Link to see pictures of the repeater:
http://www.xmfanstore.com/showproduct.php?id=repeater


----------

